# Olives for toddler



## equinurse (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi,

How many olives can be too many for a toddler? My 2 yr. old will eat as many as I will give her. I am lucky enough to be able to buy organic olives, she loves all types.

Thanks!

margie


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

I don't know the answer, but my DD looooves olives. And will also eat as many as I give her! I can't find organic ones and feel a little guilty giving them to her!


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

I have an olive lover, too!! My dd is so picky, she hardly eats anything, but give her a greek olive, marinated and everything and she is the happiest toddler in the world.


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

more olive lovers here too! even the cat loves them. Is it the brine that they come in thats not good for us?


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

The only thing I can think of that would be bad about olives is the salt. They are high in fat but toddlers need high fat foods, so that's not a problem. I have given olives freely because of their high fat content. It's a "good fat" too.

My great-grandfather used to feed his seven children salt herrings--they would chew on the tails. My grandmother just died at the age of 95. Salty food when she was a toddler apparently did not abridge her longevity. Okay, that's about as anedotal and marginally relevant as it gets!

I think you should feed your little sweetie all the organic olives she wants.


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

My DD loves olives.
When i give them to her, she will hold out her fingers for me to slide one on each, and she will giggle and run around popping them into her mouth. It's SO cute!!


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Everyone thinks its weird that dd loves olives so much, but I guess she is not alone. Sometimes we give her the low salt kind although I don't really like the was they taste.

Are non-organic olives extra bad? We haven't done organic olives. I don't think they carry them at our grocery store.


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah mine too
she will EAT them like crazy
the salt is the only thing abd i could think of too and sinc ewe eat almost no pre processed canned food, i only cook from scratch and do not use salt to cook with, i see no reason to think that she has too much salt in her diet.
i always use sea weeds and soy sauce to flavor our foods that salty flavor, and she enjoys those tastes too
and yes, i think there is something extra bad about the procesing of non organic olives.

a tiny 4.5 oz jar of organic olives is $4.29 at my co-op grocery (we do get our 20% discount too though...) but i figure, my dd soon will be begging me for candy cakes, car dates, and spring breaks with boys...mini skirts...the list goes on......for now she begs for olives and frozen blueberries (also kind of expensive but healthy and feels good on her teething mouth) so lets just say i am happy to "indulge her" with these things while it lasts.

and yes, the fat in olives is really important for brain development , and we have a pretty low fat diet.

(i love olives too and so does her dad)


----------

